# Windscreen wiper failure



## DVD225 (Oct 15, 2007)

Driving home started to rain, switched wipers on and nothing!!!!! Jets still work but no movement from wipers could this be switch or motor how do I check and how do I fix any Ideas on cost of parts how do you access motor. Any one had similar problems I need to get sorted asap. Thanks in advance


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I had a similar problem with mine mate, no wipers but wash working, which rules out the fuse as they're both on the same one. Mine turned out to be a problem with the motor itself, which is a pain to get to. You have to remove the wiper arms, which take some hard pulling or carefull levering, to get off. The rubber seal has to come off along the back of the engine bay, which is just a push fit. You then need to remove the plastic trim at the base of the windscreen, that has a strip at the back of it which sits in a track at the bottom of the window. When they're removed you can get at the bolts holding the motor on. The mechanism itself can seize although my problem was actually in the motor, which a car electrician fixed for me.

Hope that was of some help mate

Steve


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi matey Can you here the motor trying to work ? if you can, then it maybe the linkage



basky said:


> Hi Matey, Don't panic, it will be the linkage.They seize up over time and quite easy to replace, than try and repair. Have a search on here for a how to ? if not it quite a straight forward job.
> 
> 1. Order part from dealers about £40 i think.
> 2. Remove windscreen wiper arms, this means remove little black plugs and unbolt the arms.
> ...


----------



## DVD225 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for excelent replies, will have while a closer look while its not raining!!! No sound from the motor, wipers just fixed in park position! If not a simple fix may be warranty claim. Just need car sorted asap got a busy week, self employed sods law [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

You tried Charlie @ TTSPARES?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Where's my earlier post gone???????????

To repeat..... :roll:

This is probably the linkage as they are prone to failure in the TT (and other Audis).

They are around £50 from Audi and are quite easy to fit.

Make sure you silicone grease all moving joints before fitting it as it WILL happen again!

Slow wipers are the usual sign of a failing linkage and they eventually stop, usually b/c the linkage has completely seized or it has seized and burnt out the motor.

Moral is, if wipers are getting slow replace the linkage!


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Hi KentishTT, sorry to hijack this post, but my wipers are slower then they were on my golf gti, as this is the first TT i have owned I'm not sure how fast they should be. Is it possible to remove the existing linkage and thoroughly grease all moving parts to cure further problems or is it a case of once they are running slower the linkage is knackered?

Jas6004


----------



## DVD225 (Oct 15, 2007)

Wipers were ok before!! justswitched on & nothing!! Tried all positions on stalk, still nothing!! only jets working. Tried removing wiper arms,pullers a bit large marking plastic trim, can u get a proper tool for this job so you dont damage arms or surrounding trim! Left to soak in WD40, its raining again :-| Hope it isnt raining mon,tues,wed lots of meatings to get to, bottle of rainex from Halfrauds!! :roll:


----------

